
Show HN: Event-driven Shell – a way to control flows in multiple shell windows - fearenales
https://github.com/fearenales/event-driven-shell
======
st0le
Windows has the "waitfor" utility. It can wait on only a single signal. But
I've never seen it being used to be honest.

